

Ask HN: hardware design help? - phlux

HN: I have a design idea for an external camera for smart phones which would be driven by a client on the phone. I would like to get it sources and built through alibaba, and need some guidance on the hardware design. Anyone have any advice on where i can take a spec to get an affordable design done?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
What was wrong with the identical question you asked two minutes earlier?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2364567>

~~~
phlux
Posting from my phone on the bus - it seemed to lock up so I hit the submit
button twice -- and it apparently made me double down. I didn't see it till I
got to the office.

EDIT: Deleted my Dupe

